# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - Real Steel 2011 720p BluRay DTS x264-HiDt

## phamtienquan92

Phim lấy bối cảnh ở tương lai gần, khi quyền anh robot trở thành môn thể thao được ưa chuộng nhất thế giới. Nhân vật trung tâm của Real Steel là Charlie Kenton - một võ sĩ đã hết thời, ngày ngày kiếm sống bằng việc đưa các robot rẻ tiền của mình đi chiến đấu tại các cuộc tranh tài trong thế giới ngầm. Với bản tính chủ quan, hiếu thắng, Charlie luôn gặp thất bại. Trong khi mọi chuyện trở nên phức tạp bởi anh đã hết tiền để đầu tư robot, cậu con trai lưu lạc Max bất thình lình xuất hiện và miễn cưỡng bước vào cuộc sống của Charlie.

Max già dặn trước tuổi và có bản tính ngang bướng không kém cha nên cả hai thường xuyên bất đồng, căng thẳng. Trong khi mối quan hệ giữa hai cha con Charlie và Max ngày càng đi xuống thì bất ngờ xuất hiện Atom - chú robot thế hệ cũ kỹ mà Max đem về từ bãi rác. Hai cha con Charlie và Max kết hợp lại để đưa Atom từ một robot “phế liệu” trở thành một tay đấu sĩ quyền anh đầy tiềm năng, được nhiều người biết đến. Trong khi cố gắng đưa Atom trở thành nhà vô địch, Charlie và Max đã xích lại gần nhau hơn và nhận ra được tình phụ tử mà bấy lâu nay họ quên lãng...
​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​
​*Link Download*​MF - Real Steel 2011 720p BluRay DTS x264-HiDt
MF - Real Steel 2011 720p BluRay DTS x264-HiDt sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường. 
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC 
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*MF - Real Steel 2011 720p BluRay DTS x264-HiDt*
​Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

